# Wooden Clock - Quintus



## two40

Over the weekend I completed my first clock. I purchased this complete kit from David Atkinson at Woodentimes to see whether clock building agrees with me before I spent a mini fortune on the required tools/machinery for building clocks from plans. I must have decided it was something I will continue with because I purchased all the tools/machines before I even got close to finishing this kit. Clock building, I have tasted thy fruit and it tastes delicious.

As I sit here typing this while eating my Gummi Bears, the Quintus is ticking away faintly in the distance. A soothing wooden sound that sings the seconds away. Each tick a small reminder of the sanding, the drilling, test fitting, staining, polishing and fiddling with every component until they came together to sing.

It took me two weeks to finish this project. At first I was unsure of myself, slowly finding my way around the tools and workspace. By the end of the first week I started to feel comfortable and components were no longer bits of wood or brass. By the end of the second week they started to come together to paint a picture in motion.

I'm far from an expert. Let's face it, I built a clock from a kit. I did not paint a masterpiece, I connected the dots. Oddly though, that doesn't take away from the sense of accomplishment I feel when I look at this clock. My effort can be found in every tooth of every cog and the polish on every brass rod shines like my pride.

More info on my blog at tickingwood.com

1/ First fit.









2/ Stripped after first fit ready for final once over.









3/ Clocks are sexy!









4/ A close up of the escapement in motion.









5/ Note the inside of the hands. I sanded them back for contrast.









6/ Purdy









7/ Quintus in its final resting place.









8/ Video of the Quintus in action





I have bought 3 more plans and that'll keep me busy as they are all to be built from scratch.


----------



## ancient_mariner

Wow, thats great and thanks for the video!


----------



## John MS

Congratulations...looks good! There is a lot of satisfaction from building a kit clock. How is it powered?


----------



## two40

John MS said:


> Congratulations...looks good! There is a lot of satisfaction from building a kit clock. How is it powered?


Thanks John.

It is powered by a 9V battery hidden in the base. It pulses the magnet attached to the bottom of the pendulum.

I've already started another build and this time from scratch. It will be a wall clock and it will be weight driven. This one will take me a lot longer to build.


----------



## Snakepottery

I think it looks fabulous and immediately went to their website and looked at the other examples. All really interesting!
I presume you purchased the cogs per cut? I don't have a scroll saw but I bet their are some good ones on Flea bay!
I think that one of them would look very fine in my hall or in the front room, even Mrs Snakepottery nodded with approval, so I take that as a sanction to spend out!!

Nice one and well finished!
Andrew


----------



## two40

Snakepottery said:


> I think it looks fabulous and immediately went to their website and looked at the other examples. All really interesting!
> I presume you purchased the cogs per cut? I don't have a scroll saw but I bet their are some good ones on Flea bay!
> I think that one of them would look very fine in my hall or in the front room, even Mrs Snakepottery nodded with approval, so I take that as a sanction to spend out!!
> 
> Nice one and well finished!
> Andrew


Hi Andrew,

I purchased the whole kit which included the hardware all cut out. See this page for more info. Untitled 1

It's a real pleasure to work from his instructions and the hardware is all quality stuff. I'm sure you'll enjoy it as will the Mrs. ;-)


----------



## cbehnke

two40 said:


> Thanks John.
> 
> It is powered by a 9V battery hidden in the base. It pulses the magnet attached to the bottom of the pendulum.
> 
> I've already started another build and this time from scratch. It will be a wall clock and it will be weight driven. This one will take me a lot longer to build.


Great to hear. You'll probably have a ton of fun on the clock build. The all wood, weight driven clocks are fun to build, my first was tough but the learning curve made the next ones SO much easier. My latest clock was based on the Clayton Boyer #6 design (heavily modified by me). It's made from Tiger Maple, Brazilian Rosewood, and Bloodwood (the hands only). I lost track of the number of hours it took because I only get a few hours a week for my hobbies, but i'd say it was a good 30-40 hours total. Here's a photo of it:


----------



## Stargazer1

Very cool!


----------



## cedargrove

Very cool. I will definitely be ordering one of these.


----------

